# Fischerprüfung in Berlin



## Berlinerstar (22. September 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander, ich habe mich für die Sportfischerprüfung angemeldet, hab mir das Blaue Buch gekauft und bin fleißig am üben. Da sind so viele fragen, wo ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer habe, wie die antworten heißen. Teilweise findet man auch bei google nicht die passenden antworten.
Meine Frage, ob mir jemand die antworten für die fragen schicken kann?? wäre super toll wenn mir jemand helfen würde.
Mfg Thomas


----------

